# Welche Schuhe?



## Monty98 (7. Februar 2008)

was meint ihr?

Gute, alte Vans-Waffelsohle?

oder welche von Trial-Marken? und wenn, dann welche und warum?


----------



## isah (7. Februar 2008)

Vans Vegan's sind sehr krass, die Loecher ca. 1/4 von den normalen Vans-Waffeln, ich finde den Grip sogar uebertrieben - normale Vans reichen mit guten Pedalen (Tioga MX zB) aus imo.

In Stuttgart gibts in ein paar Schuhlaeden gerade gute Angebote, 2 Paar Vans fuer 60 Euro, sowas findet sich in Graz bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. Februar 2008)

1. Was macht dieses Thema im Media Bereich?? 

2. Vans Waffelsohle, oder wenn Du Geld ausgeben willst, Try All...


----------



## isah (7. Februar 2008)

> 1. Was macht dieses Thema im Media Bereich??



Ist einfach schoener hier, das Media-Subforum ist das neue Trial-Forum. Das Wohnzimmer bei mtb-news so zu sagen...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ist einfach schoener hier, das Media-Subforum ist das neue Trial-Forum. Das Wohnzimmer bei mtb-news so zu sagen...


----------



## Monty98 (7. Februar 2008)

danke einmal für die Antworten.
Vielleicht überwindet sich noch jemand dazu dass er ein paar Vor- und/oder Nachteile von Trial-Schuhe aufzählt.

Jo, war ein Versehen, aber ich denke das wird der Admin wohl checken.


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre meist irgendwelche Billig-Schuhe vom Deichmann.

Ich achte halt darauf, dass sie eine durchgehend gerade Sohle ohne einkerbungen oder ähnliches haben. Dazu sollen sie noch griffiges Profil haben und sich gut schnüren lassen.

Ich tausche sie öfter mal, darum tuns die vom Deichmann für mich.

MFG


----------



## *Sickboy* (7. Februar 2008)

ich habe mir jetz ein paar Vans Sk8 Hi zugelegt. bin sehr zufrieden. sind (wie der name schon sagt) hoch, also knöchel noch eingepackt! hab noch ne sohle extra reingleget, is nochma n stück geschmeidiger!

davor hatte ich airwalk vic, die old-school skaterschuhe, waren auch gut, nur die sohle war n tick dünner hatte ich das gefühl und nach gut 6 monaten sind sie in der mitte durchgeknickt un ich hatte die pedalkäfige (VPs) im fuss!


----------



## Kinimod (7. Februar 2008)

Na, dann schreib ich mal meine Erfahrungen.

Fahre seit Anfang Januar die Trident Mr. Comp vom trialmarkt.

Die Schube haben zwei Klettverschlüsse und eine Schnalle mit Ratsche, damit kann man den Schuh super gut anpassen und wenn man will fast schon wie nen Skischuh fixieren. 
Er besitzt zudem eine Art Inneschuh aus dünnem neopren, der weit über den Knöchel hinausragt. An der Knöchelinnenseite ist noch mal nen Schutz der die üblichen Knöchelschrammen verhindert. Das funkioniert auch.

Die Sohle ist super griffig und kleb förmlich am Pedal. 
Trotz der weichen Sohle ist der Schuh an sich super steif. Die Sohle verbiegt sich an sich kaum.
Und darin sehe ich den große Vorteil und Unterschied vom Trialschuh im vergleich zum normalen Schuh.
Den Unterschied merke ich beim fahren erheblich, da man das Gefühl hat das jede Fußbewegung direkt an das Rad weitergeben wird. In Verbindung mit dem Schnallensystem ist das echt ne ganz andere Schuh-Pedal Verbindung als man es sonst gewohnt ist. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Verarbeitung scheint auch sehr gut, aber wie lange sie halten kann ich bischer auch nicht sagen.


Fazit. Bin bisher super zu Frieden und meiner Meinung nach hat es sich gelohnt. Wer ne ziemlich feste Pedal-Schuh Verbidnung mag, dem kann ich sie empfehlen.

Vorteil: guter Grip, sehr steif, Knöchelschutz
Nachteil: natürlich der Preis im Vergleich zu billig Schuhen; 
sie sind weiß, nicht die ideale Farbe wenn man viel im Gelände unterweg ist...;
am Anfang schnürt die Schuhzunge etwas ein, das hat sich aber gelegt.


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Absolute Billigschuhe von Deich... ider Reno.
Wenn ich mir welche kaufe schauen mich die Leute schon blöd an weil ich die Schuhe immer nur von Unten Betrachte (Sohle) dann schaue ich ab sie zu Schnüren sind  (find ich wichtig) dann der Preis meist nicht mehr als 10-15Euro. Das Ausshen kommt zum Schluss aberdes passt meisten auch.

Wichtig ist ne Griffige mit Noppen bestezte Sohle die aber auch weich sprich Biegsam ist so al woltest du das Pedal greifen.

Die Schuhe halten dann meist so 1Jahr oder Länger


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Februar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> danke einmal für die Antworten.
> Vielleicht überwindet sich noch jemand dazu dass er ein paar Vor- und/oder Nachteile von Trial-Schuhe aufzählt.



Ich kenne die diversen Trial Schuhe nich, allerdings ist der Vorteil bei Schuhen wie Try All, das sie speziell fürs Trial gemacht wurden, also griffige, weiche Sohle, gute Polsterung. Nachteil: sie nutzen sich schnell ab und kosten teuer Geld (>80). 

Vorteil bei Billigschuhen: sind eben billig   also is es egal wenn sie zerrockt sind. Gehste einfach ganz dekadent zu Reno und lässt Dir 2 neue Paare raus!!! Nachteil der billig Schuhe: musst eben gucken dass die Sohle gut ist, keine Unebenheiten und das sie nicht zu steiff/hart ist. 

Ich denke mal dass solche Try All Trial Schuhe ein gutes Gefühl auf dem Pedal geben, aber wenn man nich gerade Semi-Profi ist, sondern nur zum Spass durch die gegend hoppelt, dann wird man den Unterschied nich so gross merken.... es sei denn man hat grad im Lotto gewonnen, oder in den letzten Wochen grosse Mengen Crack verkauft und Geld spielt keine Rolex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (8. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Vans Vegan's sind sehr krass, die Loecher ca. 1/4 von den normalen Vans-Waffeln, ich finde den Grip sogar uebertrieben - normale Vans reichen mit guten Pedalen (Tioga MX zB) aus imo.
> 
> In Stuttgart gibts in ein paar Schuhlaeden gerade gute Angebote, 2 Paar Vans fuer 60 Euro, sowas findet sich in Graz bestimmt auch.



 sowas will ich auch



> sind eben billig  also is es egal wenn sie zerrockt sind



Also ich kenn hier in meiner hood auch ein paar Fahrer mit Trial-Schuhe.
Die ultimativen Dinger sollen ja die Ribo sein. Bei Try-All und den Neuen (2006?) Monty hab ich bemerkt, dass die nicht mal im Ansatz so lange halten wie meine geliebten Vans. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob billig-Schuhe (die ja heutzutage nicht mehr weit weg von den teuren produziert werden) nicht die gleiche Leistung, vor allem beim City-Trial, erbringen?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Februar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Also ich kenn hier in meiner hood auch ein paar Fahrer mit Trial-Schuhe.
> Die ultimativen Dinger sollen ja die Ribo sein. Bei Try-All und den Neuen (2006?) Monty hab ich bemerkt, dass die nicht mal im Ansatz so lange halten wie meine geliebten Vans. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob billig-Schuhe (die ja heutzutage nicht mehr weit weg von den teuren produziert werden) nicht die gleiche Leistung, vor allem beim City-Trial, erbringen?



Also die gleiche Leistung wie n echter Trial Schuh haben die nich ganz. Du kannst Dir auch 650PS in nen Golf schrauben, das heisst aber noch lange nich dass die Karre dann genauso gut is wie n Ferrari Enzo.. verstehste was ich meine  
Aber die Frage is natürlich ob Du nun für die gelegentlichen Fahrten nen Enzo brauchst, oder ob auch n getunter Golf reicht der fast genuso schnell ist...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Februar 2008)

wenn du zu dem entschluss kommen solltest dir "richtige" trialschuhe zu kaufen, dann hol dir die ribo. die haben ersten besseren grip als die try-all und sind zu dem auch noch langlebiger. (meine hab ich jetzt knapp 1 1/2 jahre)


----------



## luckygambler (8. Februar 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> wenn du zu dem entschluss kommen solltest dir "richtige" trialschuhe zu kaufen, dann hol dir die ribo. die haben ersten besseren grip als die try-all und sind zu dem auch noch langlebiger. (meine hab ich jetzt knapp 1 1/2 jahre)



wie oft fährst du inner woche?


----------



## zumitrial (8. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die Airwalk VIC
Die Sohle ist die Gleiche wie die von den Vans 
So sehen die aus:

http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/ai/airwalk-airwalk-vic.jpg

Gruß Axel


----------



## Eisbein (8. Februar 2008)

ich fahr mit Salomon trecking schuhen. Die sohle ist geil, schön flexibel und griffig. 
Und das beste ist das die als "Aussenhaut" nur netz haben außer ein paar stoffbahnen zum zusammen halten. Das heist der schwitzfaktor ist schon mal nicht so hoch, und wenn man mal damit ins wasser kommt ist das nicht weiter tragisch, gibt halt nasse socken aber die schuhe sind halt nicht voll mit wasser, läuft ja alles raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Februar 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> wie oft fährst du inner woche?



3mal. die try-all haben bei mir nur halb so lang gehalten...


----------



## kingpin18 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich kann auch nur die Ribos empfehlen sie haben einen guten halt und die sohle ist auch besser. Wenn die sohle dann mal fertig sein sollte kannst du dir ja einen Schuhmacher suchen der so eine sohle hat und läst dir eine neu drauf machen ist glaube nicht das es so teuer ist ca. 15-20 und dann hast du wieder neue schuhe.


----------



## dane08 (8. Februar 2008)

oha dan wolln ich hoffen das meine lÃ¤nger halten aber wenn die kaputt gehen dann birng ich die zum schuster der hat meine vorigen schuhe auch fÃ¼r 10â¬ wieder fit gemacht (sohle und n paar nÃ¤te)


----------



## sensiminded (8. Februar 2008)

ich habe meine ribo in der grässligen farbkombination silbergrau/schwarz/rot seit über 1,5 jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. allerdings ist die sohle inzwischen nichts mehr wert und ich warte schon die ganze zeit darauf, dass die northwave erhältlich sind.
beim schuh an sich finde ich recht wichtig, dass der knöchel auch geschützt ist, hatte schonmal recht dünne schuhe und mir dadurch ständig den knöchel an der kurbel verletzt. also entweder höher geschnitten oder etwas stärker gepolstert sollten sie sein.
suche auch schon ewig in den diversen schuhgeschäften nach ner günstigen alternative, allerdings hat mich meist die sohle nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Katze (8. Februar 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich fahre meist irgendwelche Billig-Schuhe vom Deichmann.
> 
> Ich achte halt darauf, dass sie eine durchgehend gerade Sohle ohne einkerbungen oder ähnliches haben. Dazu sollen sie noch griffiges Profil haben und sich gut schnüren lassen.
> 
> ...



Ich auch. Deichmann! Aber ich finde, meine Sohle muss ziemlich hart oder fest sein. Bei flexiblen Sohlen verkrampfen meine Fuesse, die muessen gestuetzt werden. Dabei wiege ich nur 65 k. Aber die Pedale muss man noch spueren koennen.


----------



## Trialside (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab von TryAll die Sole B (die mit der roten Sohle) und ich bin recht zufrieden damit. Die Sohle ist etwas härter aber trotzdem schön griffig in Kombination mit VP-Pedalen und die Schuhe reichen auch zum Knöchel, so dass die schön geschützt sind.
Was auch von Vorteil ist, man kann die Schuhe einfach in die Waschmaschine schmeißen, wenn sie dreckig sind oder stinken (was nicht der Fall sein dürfte weil die Schuhe aus (Kunst-?)Wildleder sind - zumindest riechen meine nicht )
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Schutzlasche, die verhindert, dass sich die Schnürsenkel in den Pedalen verfangen können...
Der in meinen Augen einzige NAchteil an den Schuhen ist der recht hohe Preis aber ich finde mit den Schuhen ist es wie mit vielen anderen Dingen: kauft man billig muss man oft kaufen - kauft man teures hat man länger was davon...


----------



## misanthropia (9. Februar 2008)

adidas- Samba. Fhre die jetzt seit einem Jahr an beiden Fahrrädern und die sind immernoch Straßentauglich


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur die Ribos empfehlen sie haben einen guten halt und die sohle ist auch besser. Wenn die sohle dann mal fertig sein sollte kannst du dir ja einen Schuhmacher suchen der so eine sohle hat und läst dir eine neu drauf machen ist glaube nicht das es so teuer ist ca. 15-20 und dann hast du wieder neue schuhe.



15-20 ist bißl untertrieben. Ich mache es bis jetzt so das ich mir paar Skaterschuhe (Vans) hole die gerade im Angebot sind und mir dann von meinem Schuster die Ribosohle drauf machen lasse. Die kostet bei ihm ca. 28
Die normalen Trialschuhe die man so kaufen kann halten bei mir nicht so lange und sind außerdem zu schmal deswegen halt die Lösung mit den modifizierten Skaterschuhen


----------



## Monty98 (9. Februar 2008)

Na dann sag ich mal danke an euch, und tschüss zu meinem Vans

Sie haben (zu) lange gedient






und hallo zu meinen neuen ich-kenn-nicht-mal-die-Marke-20-Dinger





Aufn ersten Blick sehn die aus wie ein Globe-Klon. Die Sohle is jetzt ja nicht 100% waffelig, sollte aber hinhaun. Der Schuhe is weich, die Sohle dick.

und wenn die nichts aushalten wird wieder getüftelt





Ab nach Kroatien, zum Meer-Trial


----------



## noob-rider (9. Februar 2008)

die schuhe fahre ich auch seit einigen wochen ^^
sind wunderbar nur die sohle wird schnell abgefressen von meinen VP-Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (9. Februar 2008)

So hier nun meine Billigschuhe  pro Paar so 10-15 Euren
Links meine neuen derzeit in Benutzung und rechte die alten ausgedienten

Beide Paar sind und waren seit 1 Jahr mindestens in Benutzung

Ich finds völlig ausreichend . Brauch keine Profi teure Dinger


----------



## Thiemsche (10. Februar 2008)

Ich hab genau das gleiche Paar und find die auch völlig ausreichend für nen Hobbytrialer.


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Februar 2008)

Wo bekommt man die Ribo oder TryAll Sohlen her?

MFG


----------



## Scrat (10. Februar 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Ribo oder TryAll Sohlen her?
> 
> MFG



Was zahlst Du denn, wenn ich Dir das für die Ribo/Monty sage? 

http://www.davos.it/ENG/catalogo.phtml?InizioCat=10

Genauere Bezeichnung steht leider nicht dabei, aber ich denke mal, 'ne Mail in englisch sollte das klären.

Edith fragt: "Kommt die Sohle (und die Bezeichnung) hier (http://www.davos.it/ENG/schedaprodotti.phtml?PrD=153&Categoria=8&IdP=0&InizioCat=10) jemandem bekannt vor?"

Servus, Thomas


----------



## misanthropia (11. Februar 2008)

ich persÃ¶nlcih finde die Ausrede "hobby- Trialer" bisschen unpasend. Ich fahre auch nur HobbymÃ¤Ãig und gebe mehr Geld fÃ¼r die Schuhe aus als 15â¬. DafÃ¼r halte die jetzt schon die zweite Saison und sind immernoch, wie erwÃ¤hnt, straÃentauglich. Man kann auch hobbymÃ¤Ãig auf QualitÃ¤t achten. Meine Erfgahrung war zBauch, dass Stoffschuhe  vollkommen fehl am PLatz sind.


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Februar 2008)

etnies arto saari für street und ribos für die natur! wer viel natur fährt für den lohnt sich die anschaffung von echten trialschuhen da man den untergrund einfach besser erfühlen kann durch die hauchdünne sohle. außerdem hat man immer einen ausgezeichneten grip auch wenn man mal in einer blöden situation absteigen muss und man keine 5 kassieren will weil man abrutscht. für gelegenheits fahrer und welche die nicht trainieren reichen aber ganz normale schuhe. bin sogar schon mit birkenstock getrialt, weil ich keine anderen hatte und es ging relativ gut.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Februar 2008)

Trident Mr. Comp.
seit oktober.
4mal pro woche trialen (ca.)
halten super. und sind echt geil.
rest s. beschreibung von kinimod


----------



## nornen (12. Februar 2008)

Kann irgendjemand die Monty Trialschuhe empfehlen, abgesehn vom Preis irgendwelche pros und cons:::


----------



## Schevron (12. Februar 2008)

also ich war nicht sonderlich von denen begeistert. Man hat zu wenig Seitenhalt weil der Schuh sehr weich ist.
Haltbarkeit geht so.
Die Sohle ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die gleichen Probleme vor 2 Jahren auch gehabt: Welche Schuhe?

Also die Try All von Jan gingen wieder zurück, da ich mit hohen Schuhen irgendwie nicht zurecht komme. 
Also hab ich nach Schuhen mit ähnlicher Sohle gesucht und gefunden. Gola! 

Kosten auch unverschämte 80 Tacken, aber halten und funktionieren. Einen Monat später habe ich bei Deichmann einen Nachbau entdeckt und für lässige 20 mitgenommen. Die haben ganau zwei Einsätze gehalten, dann hat sich schon die Sohle an der Seite gelöst! Die Gola fahre ich immer noch...


----------



## elhefe (15. Februar 2008)

1. Ich reibe mir die Augen ver Erstaunen, wen man hier noch von der nunmehr alten Garde noch so antrifft. Hi Angelo  

2. Trialschuhe gehen kaputt und Trial eignet sich nicht zum Weiberaufreißen. Von daher MÜSSEN Trialschuhe billig sein und KÖNNEN schei.ße aussehen.
Ersteres trifft auf Gola nicht zu, zweiteres schon. Außerdem reicht es schon, wenn einem dieser verdammte Retrotrend schon im zivilen Leben das Geld aus der Tasche zieht, muss das nicht auch im Trial sein.  

Trialschuhaxiom: Trialschuhe sind gut, wenn sie funktionieren.


----------



## Monty98 (15. Februar 2008)

Also ich fass jetzt einmal meine neuen Schuhe (zur Erinnerung: â¬20,-) zusammen: Perfekt!

War von Montag bis Mittwoch in Kroatien trialn auf teilweise sehr scharfen Steinen. Und ich bin weder von meinen Pedalen noch von irgendeinem Stein je abgerutscht. Die Sohle halten noch am Schuh und haben noch keine Pedal-AbdrÃ¼cke. Auf VP Pedalen sind sie nicht ganz optimal aber auf allen Plattformpedalen die ich ausprobiert habe halten die bombig!


----------



## Schevron (15. Februar 2008)

ich fahre zur zeit billig schuhe vom Deichmann. Leider hab ich vor kurzem mein drittes und damit leider letztes Paar von den Schuhen angefangen. Die anderen waren durchgewetzt an der Sohle.

jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen habt mit den Sohlen von diesen Victorie Schuhen vom Deichmann. Hab bestern mal durchgeschaut, aber nix gefunden was ich auf anhieb als gut für VP Pedalen gefunden hätte.
Hat da jemand erfahrungen? Ev. ein foto von der entsprechenden Sohle. Wie die schuhe aussehen is mir Sch... egal.
Meine jetzigen sind rosa, weil es von denen keine mehr in Schwarz gab. Also hatte ich mir 2 paar rosane gekauft. Also wie gesagt. wichtig ist mir die Sohle. Egal wie der Schuh aussieht.

Ich fahre VPs ohne inneren Käfig. Wichtig ist mir max. Gripp und das ich die pedale ein bißchen spüre. also eine recht weiche sohle


----------



## elhefe (15. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> ...
> jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen habt mit den Sohlen von diesen Victorie Schuhen vom Deichmann.
> ...



Meinst Du *ECHTE* Victory von Deichmann?


----------



## Schevron (15. Februar 2008)

wieso "echte"?

war ne erst gemeinte frage. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (15. Februar 2008)

Weil die TV werbung immer mit diesem Slogan war:

ECHTE GRACELAND
ECHTE VICTORY....

MFG


----------



## BastiTrial (16. Februar 2008)

Hi also ich nehm immer meine Skaterschuhe(Adio, DC,..) die ich nicht mehr normal Anziehen möchte.--->guter Grip+ kaum klein zu kriegen
Hatte davor Schuhe vom Deichmann, konnte ich mich auch nicht beschweren hielten viel aus und hatten gut Grip. 
Hatte mal Ribo beim Jan an und ich muss sagen von der Passform her überhaupt nicht gut. (gut jeder hat einen andren Fuß)

MfG


----------



## locdog (17. Februar 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Trident Mr. Comp.
> seit oktober.
> 4mal pro woche trialen (ca.)
> halten super. und sind echt geil.
> rest s. beschreibung von kinimod



bist auch der meinung das der schuh sehr steif ist  
i wollte mir die trident kaufen aber wen die bockstiff sind dann danke, ich mags liber so wie bei monty die sind schon elastisch und da durch habe ich ein gutes bikegefuhl


----------



## elhefe (17. Februar 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Weil die TV werbung immer mit diesem Slogan war:
> 
> ECHTE GRACELAND
> ECHTE VICTORY....
> ...



So isset...


----------

